

Emergent Properties of Continual Automation - TimothyFitz
http://timothyfitz.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/continual-automation/

======
jeremyw
Say it loud: automation is exponential leverage. Without it, you are a slave
to linear improvements in productivity. Happily, startups are particularly
unsaddled with the intransigent obstacles to automation. Apply to all areas of
the business.

------
Xichekolas
> _if you did it twice, it's time to start automating_

Amazing how many developers, who spend all day writing code so computers can
automate repetitive tasks for other people, don't think to automate their own
jobs.

